# Buy British Milk ?



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

The extra money back to the farmer, doesn't actually say its just to British dairy farmers :wink2:

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/201...efit-from-money-paid-by-shoppers-for-british/

It's about time a NEW system is sought.

tony


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

GEMMY said:


> The extra money back to the farmer, doesn't actually say its just to British dairy farmers :wink2:
> 
> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/201...efit-from-money-paid-by-shoppers-for-british/
> 
> ...


We are getting a new system as far as I see. An open market free trade system were those in the world that produce the cheapest milk will be able to come into our shops. Or am I wrong?

Di k


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Glandwr said:


> We are getting a new system as far as I see. An open market free trade system were those in the world that produce the cheapest milk will be able to come into our shops. Or am I wrong?
> 
> Di k


At least we'll have the opportunity to look after our own farmers and not subsidising inefficient and uncompetitive European farmers.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Can milk from a Friesian cow be legally described as British Milk?

Just askin'

[Well it is Sunday afternoon]


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

nicholsong said:


> Can milk from a Friesian cow be legally described as British Milk?
> 
> Just askin'
> 
> [Well it is Sunday afternoon]


It can be described as very cold milk though.

Friesian/freezin'.............geddit? :laugh:


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Spacerunner said:


> It can be described as very cold milk though.
> 
> Friesian/freezin'.............geddit? :laugh:


Gerroff


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Morrisons sell milk with a label saying the extra 23p it costs goes back to the farmer, but that is a 23% increase, I've be much happier if they increased the price across the board on all milk so they got a bit more, as we do need to have fresh british milk.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

BUT the Morrisons label has been roundly condemned as inaccurate as they have now admitted that it goes back to farmers all over the EU and not to UK farmers even though it has a Union Flag on it....

they return the money to Arla throughout the EU not to UK farmers

Sadly, UK milk has been condemned too as it's fat content is too high - assuming of course that JERSEY milk counts as UK milk......

Are there other "UK cows" that I have ignored?

Dave


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Penquin said:


> BUT the Morrisons label has been roundly condemned as inaccurate as they have now admitted that it goes back to farmers all over the EU and not to UK farmers even though it has a Union Flag on it....
> 
> they return the money to Arla throughout the EU not to UK farmers
> 
> ...


Ah small print.

You missed the one I was married to in the 70s


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Well I daren't press "like" for that ........ 

Save :grin2:


----------



## Matchlock (Jun 26, 2010)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Ah small print.
> 
> You missed the one I was married to in the 70s


Snap


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I'd be upset

Id happily pay more to support our farmers

And too me that advert says exactly that

Sandra


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

It makes me so mad when these stories come out! Here we are paying out our extra money to help our hard working farmers and to support the welfare standards that they use, and it is all a bit of a con.


I try to buy organic where I can. I believe that the cows are managed in a much more natural way. Mostly out eating good green grass and not being filled with antibiotics to prevent them getting diseases caused by being kept in unnatural conditions.


Years ago we kept goats. Milk from the goat into the bucket, from the bucket into the bottle, from the bottle into our cereal bowl. Nothing added nothing taken away. The goats free ranged and ate all kinds of herbs etc. It is not true that they eat anything. They are, actually quite fussy. If it has touched a bit of dirt they will not eat it. The myth comes from their need to eat lots of fibre. If it is lacking in their diet they go searching for it and that is where the stories of them eating the washing come in


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

To me the Morrison's advert is a misleading con simply trying to raise sales by appealing to the good nature of the British people.

Many British people recognise the horrendous state that dairy farmers are in due at least partially to the supermarket price war on milk and it is NOT the supermarket that takes the hit on profits, they simply pay the producer less with no choice inn the matter (they do the same for other products so it is not just milk producers that are affected).

To say the money goes to farmers IS true, but it does NOT go to ONLY British farmers, it goes to the farmers that Arla has the contracts with THROUGHOUT the EU.....

I KNOW that French farmers are facing similar problems with supermarkets, but the French farms are small and VERY inefficient generally, perhaps a farmer and 15 cows (12 is the minimum to count as a farm and qualify for CAP subsidies), but to me the sale of milk with the Union flag strongly implies the support is for British farmers - as it SHOULD be IMO.

I hope that Morrison's will listen to the broadcast complaints and act accordingly AND apologise for the misleading campaign, it is not honest advertising....

Dave


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Penquin said:


> To me the Morrison's advert is a misleading con simply trying to raise sales by appealing to the good nature of the British people.
> 
> Many British people recognise the horrendous state that dairy farmers are in due at least partially to the supermarket price war on milk and it is NOT the supermarket that takes the hit on profits, they simply pay the producer less with no choice inn the matter (they do the same for other products so it is not just milk producers that are affected).
> 
> ...


I think that it goes to the farmers that own Arla which is a cooperative Dave. HQ in the Low Countries. It does have some UK Farmers as members but they are in the minority. A lot of UK farmers that aren't members sell milk to them without being members.

Agree with you though another case of unscrupulous behaviour by supermarkets.

Dick


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

On the subject of milk. Why oh why does the milk marketing board, or whoever they are now, advertise milk as an alternative to sugar filled fizzy drinks?


If we are on the road and need to stop off to buy a cold drink that is what we choose over all the other stuff out there. Put it in a fancy bottle and hey presto!


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

The Milk Marketing board is long gone. Washed away in the free market "reforms" of the 80s. The "Market" and Supermarkets now decide on such things for good or bad.

Dick


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Spacerunner said:


> At least we'll have the opportunity to look after our own farmers and not subsidising inefficient and uncompetitive European farmers.


An opportunity which I'd be willing to bet a substantial sum won't be taken.


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Too right Alan we are a free trading nation and will take milk from whoever can offer it at the cheapest price. Isn't that after all why we are leaving the EU and the constraints on trade that membership imposes on us.

Dick


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Farmers in NI have already been told they'll have to make a living with little or nothing by way of subsidies. That's ironic since they were hugely in favour of brexit because the DUP told them it was the thing to do. Not because it would be good for them of course, only because it made the prospect of a united Ireland less likely. The turkeys voted for Christmas.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

erneboy said:


> Farmers in NI have already been told they'll have to make a living with little or nothing by way of subsidies. That's ironic since they were hugely in favour of brexit because the DUP told them it was the thing to do. Not because it would be good for them of course, only because it made the prospect of a united Ireland less likely. The turkeys voted for Christmas.


Arron Banks alleged £50k a month to the DUP coffers also helped them push the Brexit policy, surely they wouldn't accept a bung ? :surprise:

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-northern-ireland-38057036

Terry


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

He said, she said. Nice one. Pity it won't end up in court, there'd be lots of dirty linen there I think.

Did you notice Ms. Foster referring to Remaoners the other day? I emailed her telling her that she was First Minister for all of the people in NI and that the remain campaign had won the majority vote there and that her disrespect for those who hold views opposed to her own was shameful. She hasn't replied oddly.


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Aaron Banks and Richard Desmond (prop. of the Express) effectively bought that referendum. Both are currently working hard for a total hard Brexit.

Dick


----------

